# Morrett



## XQuest

*Dyna Bow*



tyneka said:


> I am wondering if there are any old,old timers out there that remember Ron Morrett. Ron Morrett built the first adjustable poundage take down recurve,the first adjustable poundage compound bow,the first twin cam bow"The Morrett Dyna2". He had A huge part in designing many of the southern Calif. archery ranges people still enjoy today. He also coached Luann Ryon up until about A month before the olympics that she won A gold individual. I am just trying to get some dialog started on A man that shouldnt be forgotten. Can anyone help me out? Thanks


I remember the bow but never met the man that I know of.I also remember the Cam-act bow,shot them both a time or two.You are right about not forgetting these archers,their names should be on some walls somewhere.:sad:


----------



## RecordKeeper

Ahhhhh.....what fond memories indeed.

My first target recruve was a Mortett. I got it used in 1978, from Dan Hart....who used it when he was on the college archery team at Florida in the early 1970s. Man, that was a fine bow in its day....I wish I still had it. 

I do have a Kam-Act.....it resides with many other neat archery antiques at our archery store.


----------



## ToeKnee

*Still Happy all Those Years with my Morrett*

Wow, this brought memories of my time in college. I bought it used in the 70's for the college archery team in Los Angeles. I still believe it is a great take-down recurve bow. It handled well then and still does now. Wow, I am so happy that there are those that still remember Morrett. I do hope his memory continues.


----------



## RecordKeeper

ToeKnee said:


> Wow, this brought memories of my time in college. I bought it used in the 70's for the college archery team in Los Angeles. I still believe it is a great take-down recurve bow. It handled well then and still does now. Wow, I am so happy that there are those that still remember Morrett. I do hope his memory continues.


I wish I still had mine. 

It was an incredible bow...and was one of the very first high-end take down recurves.


----------



## Donald Overton

*Morrett Archery*

I knew Ron Morrett and bought several bows from him. He was a great guy and was always ready to help with my archery problems. I also knew and shot with Lou Ann. I still have 2 Morrett bows that I would like to sell becouse I no longer am able to shoot. However I do not have the directions for making the poundage adjustments.


----------



## backwashrat

*ron morrett*

I am excited that someone remembers Ron. I worked with him for 12 year (untill his death) Ron started out with the adjustable recurve then his next claim to fame was the Dynabow. That caused a lot of excitment in it's day ( with the NFAA ) they said the bottom limb didn't bend. Then came the compound, and then the twin cam, last came the forward handle. When Ron was in the hospital I took the first prototype and entered the NFAA South West Reginal ( at Cherry Valley ) and took 1st Place, in the free style finger div. Back in the 80's you couldn't go to a tournament in Southern Cal. with out having someone win shooting one of his bows. I still have the last 25 year anniversary boy he ever built #25/25. Ron had # 1/25. I beleive that Ruddy Folds now has that bow. Ron was a great man and he gave everything to archery. I would sure like to know what it would take to get him in the California Bowhunters Hall of Fame. I feel he did more for Archery them a lot of people that are in it now.
Ron was my best friend, If you go thru life and have one or two people you can call your best friend. Then you are a lucky person. I know I was lucky to have know him. With the exception of my Dad, ( still shooting at 84 ) I miss Ron the most of all the people I have known.

Gene Waterfield


----------



## backwashrat

Let me know if the bows are still for sale

harold


----------



## backwashrat

*want old morrett bows*

I will buy them if you still have them

Gene


----------



## bif

*I knew Ron too!*

I have two of Ron's Overdraw Cam bows. Nothing ever shot like these bows. Ol Rudy Folds shows up at the Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton to show off Ron's new creation. I shot it a couple of times and had to own one. I'm not sure if Ron financed it or if Rudy did, but he let me make payments. I shot the bow for a week and took it to the state meet and took second with it in limited freestyle. I didn't have my own arrows or stablizer and sights. I had borrowed them from Rudy. Well, some guy stold all of it out of my van. I ordered another one from Rudy and again he let me make payments. The day I paid off the second bow, they caught the guy that had stolen my first. The serial numbers on the limbs are AI 1002 and the second bow is AI 1012. I haven't shot either of these bows since 1985. I have no idea where to get parts made like the cable protector, or cables and even strings. I would sure hate to break a limb. So I keep them in a pair of cases to remember those great days of shooting in Southern California. Riverside, Pendleton, San Diego, Escondido, and I think Chula Vista. I know there were more ranges but I can't remember. Anyway, hats off to Ron and thanks for the memories.
Jim Gulrich
Pendleton Marine Field Archers
USMC


----------



## NEVADAPRO

XQuest said:


> I remember the bow but never met the man that I know of.I also remember the Cam-act bow,shot them both a time or two.You are right about not forgetting these archers,their names should be on some walls somewhere.:sad:


You are exactly right Dean!! We carried some of Ron's forward handle bows at our shop and I shot one at Fresno in the 80's. It had PSE limbs and I can remember standing at the 90 yard practice target with Pete Shepley and putting 6 out 10, 1914 X-7's in the spot and having Pete laugh and tell me "it's gotta be the limbs"!!! He of course loved Ron's bow design and told me it was a design he wished he had come up with!! That says alot about Rons designs!! I still have the riser but sadly the cables went and so did the limbs!! Man, that riser is built like a tank!!


----------



## wa-prez

Wow, this thread brought back some memories of shooting in California 1979-1990.

I won a lot of tournaments with Morrett bows, and right now am playing with shooting traditional with on of the old recurves.

We have at least one of each around the house (the recurves, old wheels, cams, dynabow, and fowrard handle).


----------



## danthman114

i used to go to his shop every other day at the end when i was 14 or 15. he built my bow and taught me alot about shooting. it was sad that when he died, everyone just stoped coming to his shop. every now and then i get out the old bow and can still hold golfball size groups at 30 yards. the last i heard, though i could be wrong, pachmayr bought the designs from his *cough* ex-wife. and what happened to, i think his name is roy? he was a wealth of knowledge...


----------



## backwashrat

Danthman114
After Ron died, His wife sold the business to T.C. Parker, He moved everything back east. From what I heard he went out of business about a year later. Pachmayr went in to business with Ron before he died. He was to design bows for them to sell under there name. Nothing happed because of his death. I still have one of the Pachmayr shirt that Ron had made. ( along with 4/5 original Morrett shirts ) Never did wear them after he died. Don't know who Roy is, the main guys that were there all the time were, Al, Gene, Butch, and Robert.


----------



## danthman114

im not sure if his name was actually roy. far too many beers and lumps on the head since then. maybe it was robert. he had a son just abit younger than me and a wife who was an outstanding shot from what i can remember. he did alot of bow work on the compounds. anyway, i would love one of his recurves.


----------



## albgone

*I shot with Ron for a lot of years*

I was introduced to Ron by John Bruederle. I currently own 3 morrett compounds,including the forward handle design. I still shoot the Dyna- set recurve he made. What a genius! I wish I would have won the bows he raffled at the City of Hope tourney's.


----------



## albgone

I won several tournements with my forward handle bow. I took it to a local shop to get some new cables, and the pro asked were I got such a dinasaur. He had never heard of a Morrett bow, or had seen steel cables. I have never been back to his shop! I shot many a day at cherry valley.


----------



## Cat Sandstrom

I just discovered this site yesterday10/6/2011.
I'd like to personally Thank each and everyone of you, for your thought's and memories about my Uncle Ron Morrett ... Always Uncle Ronnie to me. It's been fascinating as well as rewarding to read many of the above postings. Please do share if or when you recall anymore memories or stories concerning him. They bring Joy and pride to my heart. It's also meant allot to my Father, ED Morrett (80 yrs old) Uncle Ronnie's only surviving brother. There is no doubt in my mind it means so much to Uncle Ronnie' 3 Son's Kevin, Kent & Kyle. My father has already thanked Tyneka, Kent' wife, I too would like to take the time to also Thank Tyneka for her original request for fellow Archery enthusiast to share and keep Ron Morrett ( Uncle Ronnie) memory alive!
Thank you!
Sincerely


----------



## Cat Sandstrom

Thank you Gene for taking the time to share about my Uncle Ronnie.


----------



## Cat Sandstrom

We do too! Thank you for sharing ... How wonderful to know You're still pleased ( Happy) with your Morrett bow!


----------



## Cat Sandstrom

Truly a Good man, How nice to hear you regard his as a genius too  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cat Sandstrom

How cool you still have 4/5 of Uncle Ronnie's original shirts!! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## Cat Sandstrom

Jim I'd like to thank you as well for sharing ... Yes Hat's off to Ron! ( Uncle Ronnie)


----------



## Cat Sandstrom

Dan the man ... It's nice to know that every now and then you bring the old bow out! Thanks for Sharing .


----------



## zestycj7

I remember Ron well. I use to guide on Santa Cruz Island and he booked a bunch of hunts there . He was an awsome guy and just an awsome person to know. 
R.I.P friend.
Don.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Cathern...you and your family have a lot to be proud of!! Not only Ron's great designs (way ahead of their time!) but the way Ron handled dealing with people!! I was having issues with my new Morrett and Ron spent a TON of time with me, working out what turned out to be rather small items. He wanted to make sure YOU were happy with the bow and the way it was shooting. So many of todays companies just want to hand their customers a bow....any bow (as long as it's theirs!!) and get them out the door!! Not Ron! He was truly a good guy!! You all should be proud...and I know you are!!! God bless, Todd



Cat Sandstrom said:


> Dan the man ... It's nice to know that every now and then you bring the old bow out! Thanks for Sharing .


----------



## L Weis

I remember a tournament out in South Lake Tahoe where I was one target behind Ron...Very new to shooting at the time. One of my arrows broke and the fletched part went skittering over to Ron's feet. Good thing he and my Brother-in-Law were good friends!!!


----------



## zestycj7

I live in Riverside, Ca. and was looking through the local craigs list and ran across this..http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/spo/2684523427.html
I shot one of these bows a few times back in the day.
But I don't remember it being able to be set up for either a right or left handed shooter, was it?
Don.


----------



## L Weis

Hi Don,

That was one of the most amazing things about the "Uni-Bo" over-draw is that it was completely reversable. If you're not gonna buy it, I will! My son is a lefty. I have the right handed version of the bow, but I don't know how difficult it would be to get a left grip for it these days!


----------



## L Weis

I just got the bow in the mail and put it together! It will be a couple years before my son is muscled up enough to pull it. I've been in contact with some others who own Morrett bows and may be able to get him a lighter weight one until he is ready for the overdraw!
Keep the magic of Ron Morrett's bow designs alive! Get 'em out and go shooting!


----------



## wa-prez

Hi to all, I'd like to re-juvenate this thread and ask for some support.

Pam Severtson is preparing to submit a package nominating Ron Morrett for the California Archery Hall of Fame.

Here is a note from her:

Can you put together some information that may be helpful for me to send to the California Archery Hall of Fame Committee?
The committee will be deciding on this at the next meeting in January and I will need to put together all of the info by October/November so they have time to review.

Thank you,
Pam Severtson
CBH/SAA Secretary
[email protected] 

Please some of you who made such nice postings above, send an email or a letter to Pam at her email address above.

She would like also to have some photos to go along with the nomination. I've gone through my photo album and found some I'll scan and send, along with a letter. 

Please help recognize Ron Morrett as a pioneer in archery equipment design, a benefactor to the archery community, and great person!


----------



## jcbow7

Hi everyone, I was wondering if any one here can tell me a little about a MORRETT Compound bow I purchase this past weekend at a yardsale... Bow seems to be good, #string looks like new and there are only two markings on it...1:MORRETT LOGO and 2nd the number #C172 that's about it..I've tried to gather info online and this place that offered me info in regards of the Maker Mr. MORRETT..This is my first bow ever and as you can imagine, I'M completely in the dark about archery... if you need pics of bow please let me know ... the info that I'M looking for is pounds /Draw , reliability,aand price!! Thank you very much for your time!!


----------



## wa-prez

jcbow7 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if any one here can tell me a little about a MORRETT Compound bow I purchase this past weekend at a yardsale... Bow seems to be good, #string looks like new and there are only two markings on it...1:MORRETT LOGO and 2nd the number #C172 that's about it..I've tried to gather info online and this place that offered me info in regards of the Maker Mr. MORRETT..This is my first bow ever and as you can imagine, I'M completely in the dark about archery... if you need pics of bow please let me know ... the info that I'M looking for is pounds /Draw , reliability,aand price!! Thank you very much for your time!!


Yes, a photo would help us identify what model bow this is, as Morrett made several kinds. They have been out of production for MANY years (since 1990???)

I still have a couple hanging on my rack (actually the TP Archery versions), won World Field Championship with each, hard to part with.


----------



## kylehibbetts

Hello, I just wrote a thread about a Morrett Dyna-bo Trying to get info there are pics there


----------



## wa-prez

And I just put an answer in your other thread.


----------



## Lazarus

I just spoke with Ron's Son Kevin a few moments ago. He shared with me that today, 9/18/14 was the 25th anniversary of his Father's passing. His heart was somewhat heavy. However he enjoyed talking to me about his Dad's many talents. He was also very happy that his Dad recently was inducted into the California Archery Hall of Fame.


----------



## Mrsno2

I knew Ron Morrett, Butch, Gene, and Robert. They all helped coach me for tournaments. Ron not only built my bow, but four of my dad's bows, my sister's bow, and my uncle's bows. We all belonged to the Foothill Bowman's Club and had a really nice range we use to go up on the weekends and clean it. I still have my bow and am wondering if anyone knows how to make the string and restring a Morrett compound bow as mine is getting brittle. Those were the good ol' days and I miss all the guys that helped me and my sister out tremendously. Ron was a huge part in our lives growing up.

Sincerely,
Angela


----------



## meekocatt

I have two two Morrett compound bows overdraw, reversable but have someone else also interested (am asking $300 for each or $500 for both)


----------



## mdhvet

I have one of Ron's forward handle bows. I bought it shortly before he died and, although I have no way to verify it, I was told that it was the last bow he made. It is camo'd, since I used it for elk hunting. I no longer use it and it seems a shame to just use it for a wall hanging. Anyone interested. I don't know what it is worth.


----------



## backwashrat

Hin my name is Gene Waterfield (backwashrat) Ron was my best friend and I have his final aniversary bow #25 of 25 I would love to have another one where are you located ? I retired last year to Az. but I come to southern Ca all the time
my e-mail is [email protected]
let me know
thanks for knowing Ron.

Gene


----------

